# Fired up...



## 06Bruce (Oct 4, 2010)

Have someone ride with you and video him doin it then show it to the cops


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

My moms friend is the local police captain. The problem is i never know when hes gonna strike. Now its become a cyber arguement and hes threatening to take me to court even though i have all the evidence. 


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say to not do any actual thing to him other than be a taddle tale and tell his parents about it while he's there at his house after he does something like after he eggs your car.

I know if I caught someone egging my truck which I've worked so hard for getting it to look so nice and run so great I'd probably beat them to an inch from death since I know eggs are a pain to get off of paint.

you can always catch him on video and then pelt him with some bb's, just dont pump the bb gun up too much by accident 

also he's probably jealous of something you have or something about you whatever it is, he wouldnt be doing it for absolutely no reason, he's probably jealous of your car or something like that who knows.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Set his yard on fire. Best payback ever. Jk Why dont you pull a great prank on him?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

He'd be swallowing teeth. I hate people like that.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nothing unless it happens on your property.. and even then, you don't want to go over the edge. if he does things at school, your school probably has security camera's trained on the parking lot and i would get the footage next time it happens and take that into the police with a letter from a lawyer saying you want to press vandalism charges. I would also send a letter from the same lawyer to his parents when it happens again

At the time, banging heads seems like the right idea... i know, i've been there and still regret not putting a kid in his place after he did something to deserve it, but its better that i didn't.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i may get some hate for this but walk up to his house ring the bell and tell his parents u want to beat the crap out of there son... if he has good parents they will ask y and then make him fight you thats what my dad would do


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

also he may just not like the idea that you hunt... kids that hunt get made fun of alot, its dumb but everyone knows its the truth


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if anyone did that to my truck, I would be telling them a bedtime story with a baseball bat.

but I think if you bought a cheap security camera that takes the worst quality it the world, but still enough to see him. that 20 dollars could bring this kid to and end, but then again, if somehow you end up needed a lawyer, thats gonna cost both you and him lots of cash


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think im gonna strap a trail cam to the tree in the front......personally i wouldnt mess with a kid who hunts, i have two mossbergs under my bed. Maybe when he drives by an arrow to the window might convince him to stay away  


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

I caught a lot of crap in high school myself... I was known as "gay bob"... I didn't have "the times of my life" at all... I hated school and the people that went. Funny thing is, haven't talked to anyone in over 7 years and I'm not too upset... Get through this if you can and move on. If you can't tolerate what he is doing, punch him in the jaw and regret it later.


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

btw... i'm married... to a woman. Name came about because they were getting under my skin. just wanted to clerify :thumbs_up


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a fan of conflict resolution but people like that you can't talk to. I say if he gets in your face, beat the crap out of him and call it self-defense. And wherever y'all are that you're getting made fun of for hunting, you should move down here. We southern folk love our hunters  Especially us girls :wink:


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Michaela MMM said:


> I'm a fan of conflict resolution but people like that you can't talk to. I say if he gets in your face, beat the crap out of him and call it self-defense. And wherever y'all are that you're getting made fun of for hunting, you should move down here. We southern folk love our hunters  Especially us girls :wink:


Deal!


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

You have to figure something really sneaky to catch him in the act or off guard. Don't stoop to his level though! Good luck getting this person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

people used to try and make fun of me cause I hunt.. that came to and end though.. made everyone who made fun of me hunting all of a sudden came to an end when I made them feel like complete crap without even throwing a punch!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. I don't put up with that kind of crap. There's no need to make fun of anyone for any reason. 

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone who knows me personally knows how I handle stuff... The incident above some kid broke into my house and stole some stuff... Nothin too important and none of it mine(thank god for his sake) just happened to be the day before I turned 18. Said kid was a minor and I couldn't do anything about it, cops would touch it either. Biggest regret I got from hs was not seeing to that situation.

As much as it seems right, like others have said, violence is not the answer


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Jacob is right in certain situations but some people you just can't talk sense to. But 90% of the time violence doesn't help, believe me, I've fought a lot of people and a lot of the times I was the one who got in trouble. But it sounds like you won't be able to talk it through with this kid.

Jake


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Jacob is right in certain situations but some people you just can't talk sense to. But 90% of the time violence doesn't help, believe me, I've fought a lot of people and a lot of the times I was the one who got in trouble. But it sounds like you won't be able to talk it through with this kid.
> 
> Jake


the other 10% is a round house kick to the head! lol jk


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I prefer a right hook but to each his own haha.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There is only one thing to worry about in fights, everyone fights dirty now... You gotta realize you are gonna get hit, it will hurt, and you have to use that pain to push that much harder. Control your breathing and take the shots you get


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Amen to that Jacob. I had some kid smash me in the side of the head with a brick.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You also need to stay relaxed... If not, you will get hurt. I've taken hits and taken falls, hell got hit by a car and been all right minus a little blood and some bruises... Being relaxed is the key, if you are tense the impact isn't displaced over a larger area and your whole body doesn't absorb it. Now the car(truck really) was going pretty slow and I caught the back bumper to bout the knees, rolled me into the bed head first

I don't fight anymore, will roll around the guys from time to time just to show em how it's done but that's it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow. Now we're getting lessons from Manny Pacquaio.....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You evidently have never talked to Jake before but I know I sure as hell wouldn't want to fight Jacob. And I'll fight petty much anyone haha.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never been in a fight... I don't want to either. Haha. No one messes with me. I aint worried about the guys cuz none of them I know would ever hit a girl first and I aint gonna start a fight with them. But none of the girls that like to throw punches ever mess with me.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if a guy hits a girl in my school they would get the crap kicked out of them


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soo much testosterone in this thread lol


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> if a guy hits a girl in my school they would get the crap kicked out of them


There needs to be more guys like that; ones that would never hit girls. The only guy I've been hit by hard enough to hurt I shoulda beat the s*** out of. But I didn't. Someone else did it for me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hardest punch I ever took came from someone I'd never hit back... Mighta been why it hurt so bad lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

as long as they stay in the kitchen they shouldnt get hit....:behindsof:behindsof:behindsof:behindsof



JUST KIDDING!!! Jeez cancel the plane tickets that you just ordered to kick the crap out of me.. :set1_STOOGE2::sign10:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

N7709K said:


> Hardest punch I ever took came from someone I'd never hit back... Mighta been why it hurt so bad lol


I didn't hit him back because he was much bigger than me and wasn't afraid to beat the crap out of a girl, even right in front of the teacher. He's a coward. And Ben, that was a close call  Haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HAHAHA! I could just see you like freaking out and then read the bottom... lollll


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I did in my mind juuuuuust a little. It caused a raised eyebrow. Haha. Then I thought "He's totally kidding" and then I read the bottom.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol you know my screwing around ways so well..


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I do. Haha. You can't fool me anymore  pick on someone else. Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

maybe my yankee-ness is virtually rubbing off on you


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh gosh I hope not! That's a terrifying thought!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muahahaha!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm gonna make sure my *******-ness rubs off on you  Dont you dare make a dirty joke about that statement. hahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im already a *******.. so I dunno whatchur talkin bout


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

This may sound stupid but it seriously works. Talk to him face to face and ask him why he is doing that. And if he does tell you why, either explain why you do it, or just quit doing it. Violence could result in him doing worse, or if you beat him up pretty good his parents could even sue you.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

He's just looking for trouble... don't give it to him. You'll end up in just as much trouble as he is in the end.

Usually in fights, the good guy ends up with the bad rap because you two are the only ones that know the whole story. Just talk to him and be firm but don't get to mad because that's what he's looking for... if he continues to be a jerk, report him to the police.

Not that I'm against a good punch in the face, if it's deserved, but most likely what you want to give him is what he's looking for... an easy fight.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

never said to hit him back, just said that the hardest hit i took... well couple, were from kimmie and i ain't gonna hit her back. 

if you can keep your cool under fire, thats best and just confront him about it


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kimmie could probably kick your butt Jake! Haha jk. Any guy that would hit a girl is scum and deserves to get the crap beat out of him.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, and I'm lucky to have guys that'll beat the crap out of any guy that lays a hand on me without me even havin to ask. And I usually don't. I try to handle stuff myself. It doesn't always work... lol


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Set his yard on fire. Best payback ever. Jk Why dont you pull a great prank on him?


Great answer!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Everything burns.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake, ofcourse she could.. I don't fight back. She's the one that hit me with the truck tho, so she plays a little dirty


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would slash all his tires and put a buck bomb in his car. Then ask if he wants to eat dirt.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

if your on a two lane, and he trys passin ya.. let him get beside you, then stay right beside him but dont let him pass, lol makes people around here mad.. its kinda funny. but honestly i think you should meet him in the parkin lot one day. :wink:


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Soo much testosterone in this thread lol
> 
> 
> >-FLETCH-->


thats why michaela MMM is here lol... but seriously guys at my school get pissed off when the pretty girls are interested in hunting and wanna go with me!!! and as far as this guy egging your car you can go on ebay and get some ghost chili power filled paintballs and fill the inside of his car with a couple shots. they never i mean he will never mess with you again lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm here to put some much-needed estrogen filled input ;D Haha. Every guy down here, whether they're "emo" or "hipsters" or nerds and dorks, every single on of them hunts durin at least one season. Y'all should move down here. You'd be welcomed with open arms  In my opinion, we need more bow shooters  But that's just me. Lol


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

U every thought about taking a thing of round up and writing something in his yard??? Lol you cant hide dead grass for a while. We had a guy do that for a senior prank in highschool and boy was it funny!!!


----------

